# Vanishing Surge



## UberBlackNJ (Jul 21, 2017)

Every time I drive into a Surge it instantly vaporizes or it disappears ahead of me like a shock wave...Going from 2x to 0x causing me to wonder why I even bother...

And if there is a surge and it doesn't disappear, why are there no requests?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

UberBlackNJ said:


> Every time I drive into a Surge it instantly vaporizes or it disappears ahead of me like a shock wave...Going from 2x to 0x causing me to wonder why I even bother...
> 
> And if there is a surge and it doesn't disappear, why are there no requests?


Think about it. When you drive into the surge with your app on, you become an available driver, and no need for surge if there are available drivers in the area. Don't chase surges.


----------



## UberBlackNJ (Jul 21, 2017)

I drove for however long to sit to the middle of a FAKE SURGE at my expense so Uber can deliver potentially quicker pickup times based on their real-time algorithms... and there aren't even any riders there.

Why not just show us the other drivers on the driver app ? We we wouldn't have to see where the other drivers are by running the rider app. 

(My plugged-in (2 amps) iPhone is losing charge when running JUST the Driver App and it actually died dead in the middle of going to a pickup recently when taxed with an incoming phone call.) 

Drivers would then be able to automatically spread out on their own and much more safely.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

UberBlackNJ said:


> Every time I drive into a Surge it instantly vaporizes or it disappears ahead of me like a shock wave...Going from 2x to 0x causing me to wonder why I even bother...
> 
> And if there is a surge and it doesn't disappear, why are there no requests?


If your going to try to chase surge you have to see where it is then switch to airplane mode, uber tracks and counts you online or not.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Do not chase surge. 

Always drive into surge area while OFF LINE 

Open rider app & pretend you are about to request an uber, exit screen, do it again...

Surge vanishes, no way I am going on line...


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

UberBlackNJ said:


> Every time I drive into a Surge it instantly vaporizes or it disappears ahead of me like a shock wave...Going from 2x to 0x causing me to wonder why I even bother...
> 
> And if there is a surge and it doesn't disappear, why are there no requests?


I just looked at my trip history..last surge trip i had was may 7th, it was $5.60! This is crazy!!


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

UberBlackNJ said:


> (My plugged-in (2 amps) iPhone is losing charge when running JUST the Driver App and it actually died dead in the middle of going to a pickup recently when taxed with an incoming phone call.)


You need a new cord and 12v usb charger. Not all are rated for rapid charging.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

I've never had much sucess driving into a surge. Most times, pax wait it out till 1.5 or less and then I get something. 

If it is really a true surge, you will get pings well before you get there. Last two good nights I went out, got pings more than 15 min away from pick up location. - be choosy at surge time. aim for the xl if you can.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

For me surge is like chasing the dragon. You will never get it!


----------



## MamaRainbow (Aug 9, 2017)

I have to admit I'm particularly baffled by how you even tell where a surge is. While I've seen a surge icon pop up on my screen several times a shift, I've never once seen any areas shaded on my map.


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

MamaRainbow said:


> I have to admit I'm particularly baffled by how you even tell where a surge is. While I've seen a surge icon pop up on my screen several times a shift, I've never once seen any areas shaded on my map.


----------



## MamaRainbow (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh I've seen plenty of photos from other people, but no matter how I zoom in, zoom out and scroll around, I never see any shaded areas on my map. I'd really appreciate it if someone could tell me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Sometimes the surge area is only so small, and so insignificant, that it looks any ordinary orangish area of goole maps (I think office parks, are orangish?)


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

Travis -k said:


> If your going to try to chase surge you have to see where it is then switch to airplane mode, uber tracks and counts you online or not.


Good to know!!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Surge is supposedly REAL TIME so when you are outside the surge it is higher but as you drive into it you become part of the algorithm. As 4 or 5 people drive in at once it can easily disappear.

While surge updates in real time, our screens only update every 30 seconds roughly. So you may be sitting "in a surge" but it's already gone and you won't know it for another 20 secs, then we cry WTF where did it go??!!

To echo other voices of experience: don't chase surge unless you KNOW it's real (like after a concert, ball game, lousy weather, etc).


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Uber surges for the pax not the drivers. We are getting totally ****ed in all ways


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Refresh your current App page. I have noticed the same thing. Refresh and BAM your disappearing surge is visible again. Think of all the newbies Guber has tricked with this new tactic


----------

